# PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brothe



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

					Die PCGH 11/2016 bietet erneut zwei Praxis-Specials: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & RX 480/470 sowie Quo Vadis Ultra HD. Des weiteren: GPU-Benchmarks 2016/2017, Markübersichten SSDs, Wakü-AGBs, Treibertest Grafikkarten, Retro: Pentium 4 Extreme und vieles mehr. Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*


----------



## mistermeister (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Beim AGB Test kein Bitspower dabei unter den 14 AGB's ... Soll das ein Witz sein?  Naja warscheinlich hat Bitspower kein Probexemplar verschickt. Trozdem ist der Test dann für die Tonne.


----------



## McZonk (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Du solltest den Test, glaube ich, nochmal etwas aufmerksamer lesen, bevor du ihn hier mit falschen Fakten auch noch als Müll bezeichnest.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Der Bitspower Z-Multi ist sogar auf dem Cover abgebildet, auch wenn ihn in dieser Perspektive vermutlich niemand klar von ähnlich aufgebauten Ausgleichsbehältern unterscheiden könnte.


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Warum befindet sich eigentlich keine GTX1080 im Benchmarkparkour? Zwischen GTX1070 und Titan X befindet sich ein Lücke.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Wie geschrieben mussten wir eine Vorauswahl treffen und aufgrund des Preises ist die 1070 für viele Leute interessanter (die TXP musste als 100-Prozent-Marke zwangsweise mit rein, auch wenn die natürlich nur für einen Bruchteil der Spieler überhaupt in Frage kommt).

Die 1080 wird noch nachgeliefert.


----------



## Ion (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Sagt mal, habt ihr mich denn so sehr lieb, dass ihr mir gleich zwei Magazine zukommen lasst? Oder ist das ein Bestechungsversuch?


----------



## hodenbussard (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Hmm..... der Dauertest der Redakteure mit Linux ist dann wohl unter den Tisch gefallen 
Bin ich froh mir nicht das Mag schon geholt zu haben.


----------



## CloudPS (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Hmm..... der Dauertest der Redakteure mit Linux ist dann wohl unter den Tisch gefallen


Steht in der Vorschau fürs nächste Heft drin.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Olá!

Ja, der Test kommt in der 12 - befindet sich derzeit bei den zuständigen Kollegen in Arbeit. 

Beste Grüße von der Insel,
Raff


----------



## 3-way (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Sehr cooles Magazin mal wieder! Besonders gefallen hat mir der Test der M.2 PCIe SSDs. Hat man lange Zeit noch eine kleine SSD plus große HDD als Datengrab empfohlen, geht nun der Schritt in Richtung flotte M.2 (NVMe) SSD plus günstige, große SATA-SSD als Datengrab. Mehr davon


----------



## Polyethylen (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Ich finds schade, das diese Ausgabe so gut wie nichts außer dem Spiel auf der DVD ist. Könnte man in so einem Fall (oder generell immer wenns runtergeladen werden kann) nicht nur den Key auf der Codekarte liefern? 
Aber ansonsten tolles Heft wie immer, mittlerweile sind ja sogar schon dreieinhalb Jahre seid meiner ersten Ausgabe vergangen


----------



## SFT-GSG (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Sehr schönes Heft, allerdings wäre auch mal ein OC Bericht (z.B. Wie verhält es sich mit GDDRX5 OC )zur 1080 interessant, 480X und 1070 sind ja dieses mal dran gewesen. Habt ihr Keine Praktikanten die Ihr Raff zum Benchen unterstellen könnt ?


----------



## BikeRider (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Wow - Ist es schon wieder so weit.
Auf den Datenträger ist für mich nichts interessantes.
U-Ülay kommt mit nicht auf die Platte usw.
Wird dieses mal wohl mal wieder das Magazin.


----------



## hodenbussard (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*



CloudPS schrieb:


> Steht in der Vorschau fürs nächste Heft drin.


Stand auch schon in der letzten Ausgabe drin


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 11/2016: Dauertest GTX 1070/1060 & Radeon RX 470/480, UHD-Special, Das große DX12-Drama, SSD-Special, Wakü-AGB - Auf DVD: Assassin's Creed Brotherhood!*

Ich sage auch mal herzlichen Dank! Ist ein Feines Heft geworden. Besonders die Dauertests lese ich sehr gerne, aber auch die Info zum neuen Benchmarkparcours habe ich sehr gerne gelesen. Weiter bin ich noch nicht - also abgesehen von den letzten Seiten; denn die lese ich immer zuerst - auch ncoh vor dem Editorial. Apropos Editorial: Schade, dass die Herren Spieth und Stuadacher weitergezogen sind... Ich würde sagen: Hoffentlich haben sie sich verbessert, aber von der PCGH weg geht das ja höchstens gehaltmäßig 



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> ...allerdings wäre auch mal ein  OC Bericht zur 1080  interessant...


Ja, dabei könnten auch gleich die Erfahrungen  von Herrn Spille mit dem Tuning der Clock/Volgate Kurve einfließen.  Obwohl das bisher eher Randnotiz in einem Onlineartikel war, fand ich  das eine der besten Neuigkeiten der Letzten Zeit. Ich habe mich auch  gleich ans Werk gemacht und die Kurve meiner 1070 Notebook bearbeitet um  einerseits übertakten zu können und andererseits unter G-Sync keinen  überdurchschnittlich hohen Stromverbrauch aufgrund des dann extra hohen  Boosts bei FPS Limit zu erhalten.

Grüße

phila


----------

